# Big Bodacious Beef Ribs



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yesterday I hit up one of our small local meat markets, Southern Alabama Custom Meats.
I'd called looking for IMPS #130 Beef chuck, short ribs, and he had them.
I went in and he had two individually wrapped racks frozen, I asked him if he had any more not frozen and still cryo vac'd. 

He did, a four pack, I originally only wanted three but he knocked a dollar off per pound if I took all four... SOLD!


I also picked up a nice rabbit, yeah just one, just my younger son and I will eat it.
Probably cook it up for Sunday dinner, smoked, herb stuffed and bacon wrapped.













Anyways, lets get this cook rolling.


*Menu*
Hickory Smoked Beef Ribs, basted with a sauce of Black Bean, Lime and Garlic

Grilled Maple Sweet Potatoes
Southwestern Avocado Salad


*The Ribs*
Four racks of IMPS #130 rubbed with SPOG, paprika and Cajun spice
Wrapped in the fridge overnight, then taken out and allowed to come to room temp
Smoker set to run between 275°-300° with hickory for smoke and a water pan
Plan is to cook these with no crutch/braise and baste a few times towards the end
































_More to Come as the Cook Progresses_



*Southwestern Avocado Salad*


The ingredients remain pretty much the same as always, but no two batches are ever the same. 























*Grilled Maple Sweet Potatoes*


_Coming Soon_


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes'sir, cooking along at 280° right, 3 hours in and just got to first baste with my dinner date 

Smoke Vault is a Smokin










And the ribs are looking so fine


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Grilled Maple Sweet Potatoes*

Chop sweet potatoes into wedges, place on grilling tray, brush with butter and spice with cayenne or Cajun seasoning
Place on grill over med high-high heat and grill till just tender
Brush with Maple glaze and finish


1/4C Maple syrup
1/8C brown sugar
2T butter

1t cinnamon
heat in microwave and mix thoroughly


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*The Finale*


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn that looks good !! You sure know how to through down

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You the man!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have only cooked dino ribs a couple times. Rather have pig but if done right, beef ribs are good... Those look purty sporty brother!


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice. How long did you end up doing the ribs for?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

boomshakalaka said:


> Nice. How long did you end up doing the ribs for?


They took about 5.5hrs, they probed butter tender at approx 195°-200°.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 2, 2018)

How do you make the southwest avocado salad? It looks delicious and I need to make something my wife would eat when I bbq a brisket next week. It would be a big improvement over my normal just throw some random veggies on the grill for us.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

beautiful! have a bunch of rabbits available around here right now. the county fair just finished and they get plentiful about then. fried or dumplings are my fav.. them ribs are killer!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Kalashnikov said:


> How do you make the southwest avocado salad?


5-8 avocados, chopped
1 can of whole corn, well drained
2 cans black beans, well drained
1 can diced green chiles
1 can Rotel, well drained
1 each red and yellow onion, diced
3 bell peppers, diced
2T garlic,minced
1-2 Jalapeno chiles, minced
1/2C fresh cilantro, chopped -or- 2T dried cilantro

Juice of 2 limes or lemons
Salt, Cajun spice and cumin to taste


Throw it all in a large bowl and mix well, chill and serve.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 2, 2018)

ChileRelleno said:


> 5-8 avocados, chopped
> 1 can of whole corn, well drained
> 2 cans black beans, well drained
> 1 can diced green chiles
> ...


Sounds great, going to grab some stuff tomorrow to give it a try. Thanks a ton


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Mmmmm... Lunch was good!


----------

